
Southwest Refuses to Refund Passengers During Covid-19 - Alupis
https://twitter.com/omgeeitsnene/status/1242525972332716033
======
masonic
Their very cheapest fare category does have some clearly stated limitations:

"Wanna Get Away fares

Fares are reusable, but not fully refundable. If you cancel your flight, the
value of your ticket can be applied to future travel for up to 12 months.
Fares may carry some usage, advance purchase, or other conditions."

~~~
Alupis
Kind of BS when your travel destination has been closed on you. Other airlines
are refunding in full for cancelled flights. SWA decided to not cancel any
flights, and therefore refund zero to everyone. Kind of crappy.

Under normal circumstances, with passengers simply changing their minds - ya,
I'd expect SWA to hold for to their policy. But in the current climate, with
everything on lockdown, I'd expect a little flexibility. People are losing
their income, and SWA just pockets your money for doing literally nothing.

